# Any single ladies in the Highlands??



## Shelby2211 (Mar 20, 2010)

Wondered if there are any and if so would they be interested in a meet up? 

Regards

Shelby x


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Know of one or 2 in the Glasgow area .. think they come on every now and then ...
Not quite the Highlands!     But closer maybe??


I was in Helensburgh but have recently moved.


All the best Mini x


----------



## Diesy (Jul 19, 2010)

Hi Shelby,

Congrats on your BFP!  That was quick  

I'm usually in the Highlands a couple of times every summer - glamping haha.  Not sure where you are but thought I'd let you know anyways...  A couple of us meet up in Glasgow and it is lovely to chat!  

ttfn
Diesy


----------



## Shelby2211 (Mar 20, 2010)

Looks like I won't be making anymore runs to Glasgow now, I have managed to get my 6wk scan in Inverness as GCRM can't do scans on saturdays and I can't get the kids swapped about. Got it booked for the 21st July!! So I will find out how many are in there


----------

